

Fly js - ghosthamlet
http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/canvas_geometry_birds.html

======
facorreia
Very sweet and well done. But seeing the Unreal engine running in (kind of)
JavaScript raised the awesomeness bar quite a bit.

